

Six-second postcards: Vine is changing how travelers share stories - kevinlmay
http://www.tnooz.com/2013/03/26/talking-travel-tech-blog/six-second-postcards-vine-is-changing-how-travelers-share-stories/

======
samstave
Why 6 seconds specifically? Is it because that's about how far a Youtube video
can play without pausing to buffer? Thus everyone's attention span has been
trained on 6 seconds?

